# CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus



## Kreisverkehr (30. Januar 2012)

*CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

In der ARD-Sendung "Günther Jauch" sagte der CSU-Generalsekrätar  Alexander Dobrindt, "Natürlich kann am Ende auch der Gang nach Karlsruhe  stehen und sich die Frage nach einem Verbotsantrag stellen" und fordert  weiterhin, dass alle 76 Abgeordneten im Bundestag streng überwacht  werden sollten.
Hintergrund hinter diesen Forderungen ist, dass "wesentliche Teile der Partei" das Grundgesetz ablehnen würden.

Allerdings hält hier Bundesinnenminister Friedrich (ebenfalls CSU)  dagegen und fordert einen Verzicht auf die Beobachtung der Linken  mittels BND. Die Überwachung der linken Abgeordneten solle stattdessen  mit "offenen Quellen" erfolgen und bekräftigte diese Forderung abermals.
Auch soll der Verfassungsschutz nur offene Quellen einsetzen, nicht jedoch die nachrichtendienstliche Quelle.

Laut Berichten des Spiegels wurden hingegen dennoch Beeobachtungen mittels Geheimdienst getätigt.

Aus der Reihe der Opposition kamen selbstversändlicherweise umgehend Reaktionen. Klaus Ernst (Vorsitzender der Linken) natte Dobrindt darauf "einen Quartalsirren". Auch aus der Grünenfraktion kam Kritik, wobei Beck sagte "aus Dobrindts Herzen spricht die Sprache eines Despoten".

Meine persönliche Meinung: Auch wenn mir die Linke grund unsymphatisch  ist, die linken Grundideen von meiner Vorstellung abweichen, so ist die  einzige Partei (oder Schwesterparteien), die aktiv gegen die  freiheitliche Grundordnung vorgehen die CDU/CSU (wobei SPD, FDP auch  niht unschuldig sind, die Grünen aber auch kein Unschuldslamm sind)
.
Jedenfalls kam von den Linken kein ACTA, kein INDECT (Minority Report mit EU-Umsetzung), keine Mautdatennutzung (widerrechtlich, versteht sich) zur "Aufklärung" von Straftaten, illegale Übermittlung von Fluggastdaten in die USA usw...

Anhand dieser Argumentationsweise, die gegen die Linke schlägt, müsste  mMn. längst aufgrund geltender oder versuchter gesetzlicher Regelungen  der Union zur totalen Überwachung usw. dort ein Verbotsantrag laufen.
Noch ist es eine Einzelmeinung, bzw eine einzelne, welche kommuniziert  wurde, aber da hier ein Generalsekretär spricht, ist diese Meinung  anders einzuschätzen von der Bedeutung, als wenn Hildegard Metzger aus  Hinterhugelhapfing* diese Forderungen am Stammtisch, äh Parteitreffen  fordert.

Quelle: Yahoo , Spiegel

*Name und Ortschaft frei erfunden


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Wie kommt man eigentlich in den Deutschen Bundestag wenn man das Grundgesetz ablehnt


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

 ja und das Ganze rechte DVU & Co Pack kriegen die seit Jahren nicht verboten, müssen die immer wieder bestätigen auf welchem Auge die Blind sind. Bei denn Parteien wissen wir das ja schon seit dem Geschichtsuntersicht, beim Verfassungsschutz seit kurzem^^


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Da waren früher auch die Verstrickungen der V-Männer ein Problem beim Verbotsantrag der NPD. Gut, um dann zu schauen, wie weit die rechte Szene ist, muss man erstmal eine mit V-Männern aufbauen...

Oder auch siehe V-Männer: Nazi-Bafög?


----------



## Adam West (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



poiu schrieb:


> ja und das Ganze rechte DVU & Co Pack  kriegen die seit Jahren nicht verboten, müssen die immer wieder  bestätigen auf welchem Auge die Blind sind. Bei denn Parteien wissen wir  das ja schon seit dem Geschichtsuntersicht, beim Verfassungsschutz seit  kurzem^^


 

Ich will mich jetzt auf keine Seiten stellen, aber ich sehe ganz deutlich, auf welchem Auge die Politiker blind sind. Solange ich immerwieder lesen oder hören muss, in Nachrichten oder so, dass es bei Demos oder anderen mal wieder zu Ausschreitungen bei Autonomen und Linken gekommen ist und ich mir hier in Dresden jährlich reinziehen muss, wie Linksextreme und Autonome unsere Stadt zerlegen bei der sogenannten BRN, ohne das großartig was in den News kommt, dann weiß ich, wo sie blind sind.

Immerwieder lese ich von Ausschreitungen und gewaltätigen Ausbrüchen bei linken Demos oder gewaltbereiten Autonomen und Linken in Demos... 

Ich verstehe deine Abneigung gegen Rechts, aber die Blindheit der Politiker ist definitv auf der Seite der Linken!

ps: Ich beziehe* keine Seite*, ich halte mich hier an Sachen fest, die stets in den Medien kommen und die ich von den Politikern zu hören bekomme!

MfG


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



> ps: Ich beziehe* keine Seite*, ich halte mich hier an Sachen fest, die stets in den Medien kommen und die ich von den Politikern zu hören bekomme!


Vill nicht die beste Idee, sich nur an Sachen fastzuhalten, die in den (Massen-)Medien kommen und Politiker sagen


----------



## Eiche (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> In der ARD-Sendung "Günther Jauch" sagte der CSU-Generalsekrätar  Alexander Dobrindt, "Natürlich kann am Ende auch der Gang nach Karlsruhe  stehen und sich die Frage nach einem Verbotsantrag stellen" und fordert  weiterhin, dass alle 76 Abgeordneten im Bundestag streng überwacht  werden sollten.
> Hintergrund hinter diesen Forderungen ist, dass "wesentliche Teile der Partei" das Grundgesetz ablehnen würden.
> 
> Allerdings hält hier Bundesinnenminister Friedrich (ebenfalls CSU)  dagegen und fordert einen Verzicht auf die Beobachtung der Linken  mittels BND. Die Überwachung der linken Abgeordneten solle stattdessen  mit "offenen Quellen" erfolgen und bekräftigte diese Forderung abermals.
> ...


wusste gar nicht das sich Leute dafür interessiert was ein Partei sagt die gerade so die 5%-Hürde schaft


----------



## derP4computer (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Der beste Weg ins dritte Reich zurück. 
Die bestehenden Parteien wollen die Linken einfach Weg haben, dazu ist ihnen jedes Mittel recht, werden harmlose Linkspolitiker zu Staatsfeinden erklärt.
Dann werden wir früher oder später ein Einparteien Staat.
Und wie immer nicken die Deutschen alles ab, hauptsache es geht jedem einzelnen (noch zu gut) gut.


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

@Kreisverkehr 


http://www.allmystery.de/i/tf7Yj1b_V-Mann.jpg






@Adam West 
 gibt so paar lustige Geschichten

Fefes Blog


zu denn autonomen kann ich nicht viel sagen, sowas sollte man immer verurteilen


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Ich bin sowieso nicht für irgendein Parteiverbot, aber die Linken? Also Bitte 

Da ist ja die Union besser dran mit ihrem Überwachungswahn. Immerhin haben die Schäuble und Friedrich.

Edit: Was ich noch vergessen habe: Dazu gleich noch den Verfassungsschutz auflösen wegen nachgewiesener Inkompetenz, Nutzlosigkeit und Steuergeldverschwendung.


----------



## Adam West (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Vill nicht die beste Idee, sich nur an Sachen fastzuhalten, die in den (Massen-)Medien kommen und Politiker sagen


 
Darum geht es gerade aber genau hier 
Das ich einzig und allein dafaur höre, behaupte ich nicht. Der große Teil der Bevölkerung ist aber so "beschrenkt" was Informationsbeschaffung angeht 

@p4: man kann schlecht ins dritte Reich *zurück* 
PS: Warum wäre es das Dritte Reich, in einer Einparteipolitik, wenn die SPD oder CDU an der Macht wären? Dein Statement macht keinen Sinn 

@momo: Der Gysi schwingt lustige Reden, dem kann man immer mal zuhören  (ps: seine Partei wähle ich trotzdem nicht^^)

MfG


----------



## OdlG (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Ich finde Links und Rechts staatsfeindlich und damit nich hinnehmbar. Inwiefern wirklich die Linke verfassungsfeindlich denkt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ein Verbot wünsche ich mir zunächst bei rechten Parteien, bei der Linken finde ich die politischen Meinungen zwar oft einfach nicht gut, aber nur dehalb würde ich persönlich nicht auf ein Verbot hoffen.

Ich vertraue dem Verfassungsschutz. Mir ist egal, was andere meinen, wie sehr man vom Staate angelogen wird. Ich denke, dass dort fähige Leute sitzen, die in der Lage sind, einigermaßen gute Entscheidungen zu treffen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



OdlG schrieb:


> Ich vertraue dem Verfassungsschutz. Mir ist egal, was andere meinen, wie sehr man vom Staate angelogen wird. Ich denke, dass dort fähige Leute sitzen, die in der Lage sind, einigermaßen gute Entscheidungen zu treffen.


Erster Fehler. Der Verfassungsschutz tut vieles, abgesehen vom Verfassung schützen.
Alleine der Zeitraum der Gründung sowie die ureigentliche Intention hinter der Grunden machen den VS sehr ähnlich mit dem BND und wo der herkommt wissen wir ja.

Chronik einer Behörde: Spitzel, Wanzen, Bomben | Wissen | ZEIT ONLINE



Triceratops schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eigentlich in den Deutschen  Bundestag wenn man das Grundgesetz ablehnt


 Wieso darf man eigentlich im Bundestag bleiben wenn man dauernd gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßt?


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Adam West schrieb:


> @momo: Der Gysi schwingt lustige Reden, dem kann man immer mal zuhören  (ps: seine Partei wähle ich trotzdem nicht^^)


 
Also ich finde dem Stoiber am talentiertesten


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Es ist sowieso ein unglaubliches Trauerspiel, dass der Verfassungsschutz linke Bundestagsabgeordnete überwacht, während drei Nazis über zehn Jahre lang jährlich einen Menschen umbringen können ohne erwischt zu werden. 
Statt die Linke zu verbieten, die sich als parlamentarische Partei ja mittlerweile in den Dienst der Demokratie gestellt hat, und Steuergelder für die Überwachung von Abgeordneten, die teils seit Jahrzehnten im Bundestag sitzen, zu verschwenden, sollte es lieber mehr Gelder für Neonaziaussteiger-Programme und Aufklärung gegen rechts geben.


----------



## NCphalon (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Joa und weniger für Politiker im Ruhestand, da is ja selbst ne Monarchie kaum teurer^^


----------



## Dexter74 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es ist sowieso ein unglaubliches Trauerspiel, dass der Verfassungsschutz linke Bundestagsabgeordnete überwacht, während drei Nazis über zehn Jahre lang jährlich einen Menschen umbringen können ohne erwischt zu werden.


 
In der Runde saß ja auch der Ex Chef des Verfassungsschutzes und das Thema wurde auch angesprochen. Angeblich wurden sie beobachtet/überwacht, die Beweise haben aber für die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht ausgereicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



> Wieso darf man eigentlich im Bundestag bleiben wenn man dauernd gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßt?


Das frage ich mich auch permanent. Wer sich bereichert gehört fristlos gekündigt ohne Ansprüche auf irgendwelche Leistungen. Der Politiker hat für das Wohl des Volkes zu sorgen und nicht für eine Vorteilsnahme im Amt. Ich sehe noch die Linken als das Salz in der Suppe


----------



## alterhaken (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es ist sowieso ein unglaubliches Trauerspiel, dass der Verfassungsschutz linke Bundestagsabgeordnete überwacht, während drei Nazis über zehn Jahre lang jährlich einen Menschen umbringen können ohne erwischt zu werden.
> Statt die Linke zu verbieten, die sich als parlamentarische Partei ja mittlerweile in den Dienst der Demokratie gestellt hat, und Steuergelder für die Überwachung von Abgeordneten, die teils seit Jahrzehnten im Bundestag sitzen, zu verschwenden, sollte es lieber mehr Gelder für Neonaziaussteiger-Programme und Aufklärung gegen rechts geben.


 Verfassungsschutz war an den Aktionen des rechtsextremen Trio meiner Meinung nach maßgeblich beteiligt als Beschützer und Ablenker. Bedenken muß man eigentlich nur das Eine, die so genannten V-Männer sind doch ja nur, und nicht ausnahmensweise überzeugte Rechtsextreme, und wer meint, daß da ihre Auftraggeber da eine andere Gesinnung haben, wird wahrlich bitter entäuscht werden.
Die sind auch die jenigen, die ein Verbot der NPD mit ihrer quasi "Unkompetenz" verhindert haben.


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Mal davon abgesehen, daß ich mich frage, welche _Verfassung_ die eigentlich schützen, glaube ich nicht, daß die Überwachung der linken Abgeordneten Grundgesetzkonform ist.
Mich würde auch eher erstaunen, wenn die CSU etwas anderes fordern würde.Wenigstens haben die meinen Tag gerettet.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Dummes CSU Gewächs !!

Jeder Mensch weiß das die NPD ein neuen NS-Statt am liebsten hätte. Nur weil bei denn Linken ein paar Leute ein anders System sich wünschen soll gleich wieder unser Verfassungsgericht die verbitten ! Man habe die keinen andren Thema da unten in Bayern (sch*** Hinterwälder). Man sollte lieber gegen die über 5000 Lobbyisten vorgehen die in Berlin unsre Partien belagern wie die Geier.

Mein mein Puls ist gerade gerade bei 195 an gekommen.


----------



## GTA 3 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Ich finde Parteien sollten nicht entscheiden, wen man verbieten möchte. Wenn dann sollte es eine Volksabstimmung geben.


----------



## Ifosil (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Die Linken verbieten? epic fail. Die bekennen sich zum Grundgesetz und lehnen die Demokratie nicht ab. Wie in jeder Partei gibts auch extreme Personen, da ist die Linke meiner Meinung nach noch harmlos. So ein paar Beton-Kommunisten sind mir lieber als Opas in Bayern die auf CSU Parteitagen rufen *Hinterwäldlerdeutsch* "Die klaun uns die Jobs!"


----------



## derP4computer (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Adam West schrieb:


> @p4: man kann schlecht ins dritte Reich *zurück*
> PS: Warum wäre es das Dritte Reich, in einer Einparteipolitik, wenn die SPD oder CDU an der Macht wären? Dein Statement macht keinen Sinn
> 
> @momo: Der Gysi schwingt lustige Reden, dem kann man immer mal zuhören  (ps: seine Partei wähle ich trotzdem nicht^^)
> ...


 Wie kann ein gebildeter Mensch das nicht verstehen: Zurück ins dritte Reich?
Es wird entweder die SPD oder die CDU sein, keine FDP und keine Grünen, die Linken sollen ja verboten werden.
Wenn kein politischer Gegenpol da ist, kann eine Partei machen was sie wil: Einparteienpolitik.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



zeffer schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht das sich Leute dafür interessiert  was ein Partei sagt die gerade so die 5%-Hürde schaft



Aber sicher doch, selbst die Piraten werden wahrgenommen. So sehr, dass Parteien diese verunglimpfen und herunterreden müssen oder ein Berichterstattungsverbot verhängen. Und wenn eine bestimmte Partei zu viel Stimmen bekommt, KÖNNTE man entweder auf die Idee kommen, das Volk wählt radikaler (NPD usw) oder der eigentliche Politikstil wäre falsch. An so manchen Verstößen der Union sehe ich, dass die sich eher am wenigsten Gedanken um deren Politik machen und Konkurrenz wegräumen wollen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich sehe noch die Linken als das  Salz in der Suppe



Du meinst wohl eher als das Salz, dass die Suppe versalzt?^^
Nunja, ich bin ja eher gegen die Ansichten der Linken, aber sie dürfen ihre Meinung sagen und das ist auch gut so. In einer Demokratie muss man einfach damit leben, dass es andere Meinungen gibt und es ist wichtig, dass eine gewisse Pluralität existiert.



alterhaken schrieb:


> [...]Bedenken muß man eigentlich nur das Eine, die  so genannten V-Männer sind doch ja nur, und nicht ausnahmensweise  überzeugte Rechtsextreme, und wer meint, daß da ihre Auftraggeber da  eine andere Gesinnung haben, wird wahrlich bitter entäuscht werden.



Dann kannst du aber auch über verdeckte Ermittler sagen, dass diese (im Bereich Drogen) nur Junkies mit Dienstausweis, oder (im Bereich Helerei/Geldfälschung) nur lernen wollen, wie es geht, oder beim Zoll einfach gern Waren beschlagnahmen und was abzweigen, denn wer schmeißt denn schon alles weg ? ... So einfach kannst du es dir leider nicht machen. Und es ist immer gut, in einer extremen Szene, welche gewaltbereit ist, verpflichtete Informanten zu haben. Ist ja nicht so, als wenn die Arbeit ungefährlcih wäre.



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Dummes CSU Gewächs !![...] Man habe die keinen andren Thema da unten in Bayern (sch*** Hinterwälder). [...]



Danke. Übrigens: Der Threadstarter kommt aus Bayern, wie ich gehört habe. Und du kannst gern gegen die CSU wettern, lass aber Beleidigungen gegen mich stecken.
Auch kommt hinzu, dass Friedrich (CSU) gegen seinen Kollegen den Vorschlag ablehnt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



derP4computer schrieb:


> (...)
> Wenn kein politischer Gegenpol da ist, kann eine Partei machen was sie wil: Einparteienpolitik.


 
So wie es die CSU Jahrzehnte in Bayern hatte ^^
Zitat Strauß: "Wir brauchen keine Opposition, wir sind schon Demokraten."


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> So wie es die CSU Jahrzehnte in Bayern hatte ^^
> Zitat Strauß: "Wir brauchen keine Opposition, wir sind schon Demokraten."




Da fällt mir nur ein " Lupenreine wie zB Putin"


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Adam West schrieb:


> Ich will mich jetzt auf keine Seiten stellen, aber ich sehe ganz deutlich, auf welchem Auge die Politiker blind sind. Solange ich immerwieder lesen oder hören muss, in Nachrichten oder so, dass es bei Demos oder anderen mal wieder zu Ausschreitungen bei Autonomen und Linken gekommen ist und ich mir hier in Dresden jährlich reinziehen muss, wie Linksextreme und Autonome unsere Stadt zerlegen bei der sogenannten BRN, ohne das großartig was in den News kommt, dann weiß ich, wo sie blind sind.
> 
> Immerwieder lese ich von Ausschreitungen und gewaltätigen Ausbrüchen bei linken Demos oder gewaltbereiten Autonomen und Linken in Demos...
> 
> ...


 
Falsch, denn es gibt Linke und Linke - genauso wie es Rechte und Rechte gibt. Die einen zerlegen die halbe Stadt, die anderen machen es im Stillen und rekrutieren unsere Kinder. 

Zur Zeit werden die augen vor allen problemen im Inland verschlossen oder es wird kein großes aufhebens drum gemacht. So lenkt man ja schon indirekt vom Wulff ab und sucht nur noch im Bundespräsidenten umfeld nach bösen aber der w***er will nicht sein Amt verlassen. Aber ich kenn einen der sein Amt auch mit aller Gewalt festigen wollte, ich sag nur AH.


----------



## der Ronny (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Parteien (welche auch immer), repräsentieren immer einen Teil der Gesellschaft. Mit dem Verbot einer Partei, verbietet man auch gleich allen Wählern der Selbigen das Wort. Es ist schon schlimm genug, das wir in diesem Land nur eine indirekte Demokratie haben und sich einmal gewählten Repräsentanten für beinahe ein ganzes Leben an der Spitze halten können. Das diese aber auch noch selbst dafür sorgen können (mit selbst gemachten Gesetzen und Verboten), das sie an der Macht bleiben, ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes als eine Diktatur. In der selbigen gehört es auch zum guten Ton, seine Gegner zu eliminieren.

Das gleiche wurde auch schon mit der KPD gemacht und wird sein vorläufige, trauriges Ende in der Beseitigung einer der letzten "Rechten" Parteien finden. 

Nicht umsonst ist das Parlament im Halbkreis angeordnet. Recht -Mitte -Links. Am Ende sitzt nur noch die "Graue Elite" von CDU, FDP und SPD in der Mitte. Das ist dann wie damals in der DDR.
Traurig


----------



## Adam West (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Wie kann ein gebildeter Mensch das nicht verstehen: Zurück ins dritte Reich?
> Es wird entweder die SPD oder die CDU sein, keine FDP und keine Grünen, die Linken sollen ja verboten werden.
> Wenn kein politischer Gegenpol da ist, kann eine Partei machen was sie wil: Einparteienpolitik.


 
Ein gebildeter Mensch fragt eben genau das. 
Die Floskel "drittes Reich" beschreibt ein Zeitalter der Herrschaft, welches vorüber ist. Also ist ein "zurückkehren" nicht möglich. Darauf bezog sich meine Aussage.



> das im mittelalterlichen Chiliasmus und hier besonders von Joachim von Fiore  angekündigte Dritte Reich der spirituellen Erlösung, das auf das Reich  des Gesetzes (Staat) und das Reich der Gnade (Kirche) folgen sollte.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn eine Partei sich anmaßt über das Verbot einer anderen Partei zu entscheiden. 
Abgesehen davon haben einige Politiker der CSU doch einen echten Lattenschuss! Ich glaube die haben zu tief in ihre Maß geschaut! 

Die haben doch gar keine Vorstellung davon was passiert, wenn man die Linkspartei verbietet. Dann kommen die ganzen linken Radikalen und machen Randale! Aber Hallo! 

Ich sehe auch gar keinen Grund, weshalb man die Linkspartei denn verbieten sollte. Die Linkspartei ist mindestens so demokratisch wie die CSU! 

Also bitte, der Facepalm und Epic-Fail-Award geht mal wieder an die CSU!


----------



## OdlG (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Erster Fehler. Der Verfassungsschutz tut vieles, abgesehen vom Verfassung schützen.
> Alleine der Zeitraum der Gründung sowie die ureigentliche Intention hinter der Grunden machen den VS sehr ähnlich mit dem BND und wo der herkommt wissen wir ja.


 
Sehr mutige Aussage. Ich finde dieses Vorgehen aber okay, falls es so ist... Das unterscheidet mich wohl von den meisten: Ich finde die Weise, wie unser Staat gelenkt wird, richtig! Auch wenn wir belogen werden sollten oder sonst was.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Thread ist im Politik-Forum gelandet, da sich der IT-Bezug doch eher in Grenzen hält.


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



OdlG schrieb:


> Sehr mutige Aussage. Ich finde dieses Vorgehen aber okay, falls es so ist... Das unterscheidet mich wohl von den meisten: Ich finde die Weise, wie unser Staat gelenkt wird, richtig! Auch wenn wir belogen werden sollten oder sonst was.


 
Naja vielleicht sollte ich dir etwas Lektüre empfehlen 

Chronik einer Behörde: Spitzel, Wanzen, Bomben | Wissen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



OdlG schrieb:


> Sehr mutige Aussage. Ich finde dieses Vorgehen aber okay, falls es so ist... Das unterscheidet mich wohl von den meisten: Ich finde die Weise, wie unser Staat gelenkt wird, richtig! Auch wenn wir belogen werden sollten oder sonst was.


 Cool, Du läßt Dich wissentlich belügen, und findest das _gut_. Sorry aber das kann ich garnicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## blablaologe (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Bemerkenswert ...  kurz nach der Mordserie einer rechten, faschistischen Truppe wird nicht das Parteienverbot einer recht, faschistischen Partei diskutiert, sondern das einer linken Partei.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



der Ronny schrieb:


> Parteien (welche auch immer), repräsentieren  immer einen Teil der Gesellschaft. Mit dem Verbot einer Partei,  verbietet man auch gleich allen Wählern der Selbigen das Wort. Es ist  schon schlimm genug, das wir in diesem Land nur eine indirekte  Demokratie haben und sich einmal gewählten Repräsentanten für beinahe  ein ganzes Leben an der Spitze halten können. Das diese aber auch noch  selbst dafür sorgen können (mit selbst gemachten Gesetzen und Verboten),  das sie an der Macht bleiben, ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes als  eine Diktatur. In der selbigen gehört es auch zum guten Ton, seine  Gegner zu eliminieren.
> 
> Das gleiche wurde auch schon mit der KPD  gemacht und wird sein vorläufige, trauriges Ende in der Beseitigung  einer der letzten "Rechten" Parteien finden.
> 
> ...


 
Die Anordnung sowie die Benennung der politischen Richtung kommt  eigentlich aus der französischen Revolution und ist einfach nur  historischer Natur. HAt damit nichts zu tun. Desweiteren kannst du niht  einfach eine parlamentarische Demokratie als Diktatur bezeichnen, nur  weil die meisten Menschen auf Wahlversprechen vertrauen, anstelle der  bisherigen Politik und der Wirtschaft eine wichtige Rolle zuweisen und  somit dann die Wirtschaftspartei, die Union, wählen. Ob es nicht auch  besser ginge, ist dabei ja egal.
An der Macht bleiben geht ohne spezielle Gesetze, denn anders wie in  manchen Ländern muss man einfach nur wieder gewählt werden, bzw von der  Partei aufgestellt werden.

Allerdings werden Gegner versucht mundtot zu machen, wie "damals" bei den Sperrgesetzen, aber gut.

Interessant ist daher die Struktur der Piraten und ihr "Liquid Feedback"  wo jedes Mitglied die gleichen Mitspracherechte genießt und das dann  von der ganzen Mannschaft durchdiskutiert wird. Quasi komplett  basisdemokratisch. Würden die anderen Parteien ähnlich arbeiten, wäre es  jedenfalls nicht von den Meinungsgebern "da oben" abhängig...




mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Cool, Du läßt Dich wissentlich belügen, und findest das _gut_. Sorry aber das kann ich garnicht nachvollziehen.



Ähm, er hat mMn. Recht (sofern meine Interpretation seiner Aussage stimmt). Die Art, wie unser Staat gelenkt wird ist auf jeden Fall demokratisch, die Trennung von Legislatur/Judikative/Exekutive ist ausreichend getrennt und mittels Bundesverfassungsgericht existiert eine gute Überwachung der Judikative. Desweiteren gibt es offiziell keinen Fraktionszwang,
Das Problem was ich aber durchaus sehe, was die Politik, speziell die Parteien, daraus gemacht haben. Neue BKA-Gesetze, ein maximales Herantasten der Gesetze an den Rand der Verfassungsfeindlichkeit und die Verwaltungsstruktur der Parteien, bei der wenige die Richtung vorgeben. Dazu gehört dann, dass Gremien und Ausschüsse zwar sich beraten (nicht jeder kann alles wissen), und diese Meinung dann meist ohne Hinterfragen akzeptiert wird.
Das Machtgefüge innerhalb der Parteien finde ich auch schlecht, denn mein Eindruck ist, dass du - um Macht zu bekommen - dein Gewissen und Verstand über Bord werfen musst, sowie eine Lernresistenz aufzubauen. Insofern den Verstand, als dass dann so ein Müll wie die Internetsperren (egal wie viele Beweise und Fakten dich widerlegen, du machst unbeirrt weiter) dabei rauskommt oder zusammenhangslose Forderungen gestellt werden um IRGENDWAS vorweisen zu können (dass man ja was tut den ganzen Tag).
Auch falsch finde ich es, dass man als Minister kein Fachmann sein muss, sondern man fröhlich die Ministerien durchwechseln kann, je nachdem wo man gerade sein will/muss.


----------



## PEG96 (31. Januar 2012)

Hilfe, die gefährlichen Linken kommen, von den Rechten wurden in den letzen 20 Jahre Dutzende Menschen ermordet, von Linken, mmh, Null( was man den Linken jetzt nicht zum Vorwurf machen muss).
Wer ist gefährlicher, richtig natürlich die Linken, das belegen die Zahlen ja sehr eindrucksvoll.

Meiner Meinng nach sind beide Gruppierungen zwar ernsthafte Probleme, jedoch werden sie momentan dazu genutzt um das Versagen von Schwarz Gelb zu überdecken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Frederic


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eigentlich in den Deutschen Bundestag wenn man das Grundgesetz ablehnt



Man lässt sich von Leuten wählen, denen das Grundgesetz egal ist und achtet so sorgfältig auf seine Formulierungen, dass einen die Wächte desselbigen nicht verbieten können.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wieso darf man eigentlich im Bundestag bleiben wenn man dauernd gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßt?



Weil man wiedergewählt wird... 




poiu schrieb:


> ja und das Ganze rechte DVU & Co Pack kriegen die seit Jahren nicht verboten



Die DVU kann man nicht mehr verbieten, die sind genaugenommen in Konkurs gegangen und wurden von der NPD übernommen 
Und letztere zu verbieten ist auch eher eine Frage der politischen Zielsetzung - das letzte Verfahren ist bekanntermaßen nicht an Fakten, sondern an Methoden gescheitert.




Adam West schrieb:


> Ich will mich jetzt auf keine Seiten stellen, aber ich sehe ganz deutlich, auf welchem Auge die Politiker blind sind. Solange ich immerwieder lesen oder hören muss, in Nachrichten oder so, dass es bei Demos oder anderen mal wieder zu Ausschreitungen bei Autonomen und Linken gekommen ist und ich mir hier in Dresden jährlich reinziehen muss, wie Linksextreme und Autonome unsere Stadt zerlegen bei der sogenannten BRN, ohne das großartig was in den News kommt, dann weiß ich, wo sie blind sind.
> 
> Immerwieder lese ich von Ausschreitungen und gewaltätigen Ausbrüchen bei linken Demos oder gewaltbereiten Autonomen und Linken in Demos...
> 
> Ich verstehe deine Abneigung gegen Rechts, aber die Blindheit der Politiker ist definitv auf der Seite der Linken!



Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen der Partei "die Linke" und linken Autonomen schon bekannt? Die haben in etwa soviel miteinander zu tun, wie die CSU mit neonationalistischen Terroristen aus Bayern.




zeffer schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht das sich Leute dafür interessiert was ein Partei sagt die gerade so die 5%-Hürde schaft



6,5% sind für eine Partei, die nur 15% der Bevölkerung überhaupt zur Wahl steht, gar nicht mal so wenig (sondern rund 43 %).




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher als das Salz, dass die Suppe versalzt?^^



Das ist eine Frage der Menge 



> Dann kannst du aber auch über verdeckte Ermittler sagen,...



Es gibt einen entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen V-Männern und verdeckten Ermittlern.




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Interessant ist daher die Struktur der Piraten und ihr "Liquid Feedback"  wo jedes Mitglied die gleichen Mitspracherechte genießt und das dann  von der ganzen Mannschaft durchdiskutiert wird. Quasi komplett  basisdemokratisch. Würden die anderen Parteien ähnlich arbeiten, wäre es  jedenfalls nicht von den Meinungsgebern "da oben" abhängig...



Abwarten. Wenn es den Piraten tatsächlich gelingt, so zu arbeiten, schaut sich vielleicht auch der eine oder andere was ab.
(Gerade das Program der Linken liest sich ja oftmals -z.B. Umweltschutz und Energie- wie bei anderen kopiert  )



> Auch falsch finde ich es, dass man als Minister kein Fachmann sein muss, sondern man fröhlich die Ministerien durchwechseln kann, je nachdem wo man gerade sein will/muss.


 
Es gibt nunmal keine passende Ausbildung für das Fach "Minister" und der Minister selbst hat auch nicht die Zeit, sich mit den detailierten Hintergründen der Masse an Themen zu beschäftigen, für die er zuständig ist. Dafür hat er seine Berater - und erster Linie muss er somit mit Leuten umgehen können, sich schnell so tief in Themen einarbeiten, dass er Richtungsentscheidungen fällen kann und natürlich muss er den Willen des Volkes in der jeweiligen Angelegenheit repräsentieren. "Nicht vom Fach" steht dem nicht im Wege (ständiges Wechseln dagegen schon. Aber wenn man sich Niebel anguckt, ist es vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, dass die restlichen Minister durchrotieren, bevor sie zu vielen Freunden einen guten Job verschafft haben)




PEG96 schrieb:


> Hilfe, die gefährlichen Linken kommen, von den Rechten wurden in den letzen 20 Jahre Dutzende Menschen ermordet, von Linken, mmh, Null( was man den Linken jetzt nicht zum Vorwurf machen muss).
> Wer ist gefährlicher, richtig natürlich die Linken, das belegen die Zahlen ja sehr eindrucksvoll.


 
Vorsicht. Bei der Gesamtzahl der Straftaten ist die Zahl links tatsächlich höher.
(könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass es jedesmal als "linke Gewalttat" in die Statistik eingeht, wenn ein randalierender Jugendlicher einen Smart anzündet, aber als "Angelgenheit zwischen Migranten", wenn ein Nazi einen Deutschen "falscher" Hautfarbe erschießt )


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Danke. Übrigens: Der Threadstarter kommt aus Bayern, wie ich gehört habe. Und du kannst gern gegen die CSU wettern, lass aber Beleidigungen gegen mich stecken.
> Auch kommt hinzu, dass Friedrich (CSU) gegen seinen Kollegen den Vorschlag ablehnt.


 
A) Und willst einen Keks haben ? Wenn die angesprochen fühlst selber schuld !!
B) Die in Bayern sollte endlich mal so was wie Demokratie kennen lernen. Die Regieren da schon länger als Gaddafi in Libyen früher. 
C) Was ich zur CDU/CSU(FPD gleich mit) gesagt habe ich noch Harmlos zu SAu banden fallen mir noch viel schlimmer Sachen !

Bin mal gespannt ob mir meine lieber Freund Pokerclock gleich wieder paar Punkte rein drückt,wäre ja nix neues.


----------



## mae1cum77 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Nachdem dieser Artikel mir schon den gestrigen Tag versüßte, wurde doch direkt noch nachgelegt: *CDU-Vertreter nennt Gegner von Sopa "digitale Maoisten"
*Ich sage nur: 


> _"Netzgemeinde, ihr werdet den Kampf verlieren"_ nach dem wehrhaften Bürger, _"dem Werte wie Freiheit, Demokratie und Eigentum auch im Netz am Herzen liegen"_. Bei Twitter werden unter dem Hashtag "#hevelingfacts" nun Witze über die Sichtweise des Politikers gemacht. Diese Verteidiger des geistigen Eigentums müssten sich gegen die Vertreter des freien Wissens erheben, weil sonst nach dem _"Abzug der digitalen Horden und des Schlachtennebels"_ nur noch die _"ruinenhaften Stümpfe unserer Gesellschaft"_ und die _"verbrannte Erde unserer Kultur"_ übrigbleiben.


Und um noch einen draufzusetzen (die Kirsche auf der Kirsche):


> _"Auch wenn Wikipedia für einen Tag ausgeschaltet ist und Google  Zensurbalken trägt, ist das nicht das Ende des Wissens der Menschheit"_, erklärt Heveling. Denn: _"Das Web 2.0 wird bald Geschichte sein. Es stellt sich nur die Frage, wie viel digitales Blut bis dahin vergossen wird."_


ROFL, ROFL, ROFL...


----------



## Adam West (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen der Partei "die Linke" und linken Autonomen schon bekannt? Die haben in etwa soviel miteinander zu tun, wie die CSU mit neonationalistischen Terroristen aus Bayern.


 
Als Ottonormalverbraucher würde ich mich schon an den definitionen anlehnen, welche online zu finden sind:



> Als *Autonome* oder *autonome Gruppen* werden heute umgangssprachlich Mitglieder bestimmter unabhängiger *linksradikal-libertärer*, beziehungsweise anarchistischer Bewegungen bezeichnet.


Also wenn ein Normalverbraucher wie ich "die Linke" hört und die Def. von "Autonomen" liest, ziehe ich meine Verbindungen und leider tut das der Großteil der Bevölkerung auch. Da die Linke eine links-politische Orientierung hat, ziehen hier natürlich viele Verbindungen.

und btw. dein Vergleich zwischen CSU und neonationalistischen Terroristen aus Bayern ist stark überzogen, da es hier wirklich 2 absolut unterschiedliche Richtungen betrifft, CSU und hart rechts!


----------



## der Ronny (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Ich bleibe bei dem was ich gesagt habe und ergänze: Wir sind ein "faules Folk" das sich auf den Errungenschaften unserer Vergangenheit ausruht. Anstatt immer weiter für Verbesserungen FÜR ALLE einzutreten, kaufen wir uns lieber denn zweiten BMW oder stellen uns ein viel zu großes Haus in den Vorgarten, damit unser Nachtbar auch ja Neidisch herüber schaut. Das Problem ist einfach, das es uns viel zu gut geht, als das wir solche Dinge, wie ein Parteien-Verbot als Gefahr für uns selbst wahrnehmen. Global gesehen gibt es nur 2 Richtungen in die sich die Politischen Landschaften entwickeln. Diktaturen und das, was uns die Nord-Amerikaner (das Land unter Canada ) als Demokratie verkaufen wollen (2 Parteien - was soll das)
Sollte es wieder soweit kommen, das eine Partei Verboten wird, so steht eine Woche lang die Bildzeitung voll mit der Meinung, die wir gefälligst haben sollen, und das war´s dann. Wehren würde sich keiner...wie auch in diesem Land.
Ich finde es traurig, wie viele Kriege Europa hinter sich hat und wie viele Menschen sterben mussten, damit wir so leben können wie wir es heute tun -und die Herren an der Spitze treten all das mit Füßen und sind auch noch stolz darauf.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt einen entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen V-Männern und verdeckten Ermittlern.



 Schon klar, dass die einen nicht direkt bei der Polizei arbeiten, die anderen schon. Nur, wenn man dann auch meint, dass die "Auftraggeber" gleicher Gesinnung sind und auch nicht an dem Erfolg interessiert sind, dann kann man hier auch die Ermittler bloßstellen oder deren Arbeit als Eigennutz hinstellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abwarten. Wenn es den Piraten tatsächlich gelingt, so zu arbeiten, schaut sich vielleicht auch der eine oder andere was ab.
> (Gerade das Program der Linken liest sich ja oftmals -z.B. Umweltschutz und Energie- wie bei anderen kopiert  )



Im Moment jedenfalls müssen sie sich noch in der politischen Arbeit zurechtfinden und auch mal an deren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit feilen. Wenn dann sowas rauskommt wie "noch keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert im Abgeordnetenhaus, aber toll das wir drin sind", dann klingt das dämlich, auch wenn es sicher anders gemeint war. Oder jedenfalls so, dass man sich noch komplett einarbeiten muss. Die FDP meinte letztens, was von deren Programm lernen zu wollen, aber von deren Idee, jeden zu beteiligen habe ich nichts gehört. Wäre jedenfalls erfrischend, wenn es langfristig klappen würde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt nunmal keine passende Ausbildung für das Fach "Minister" und der Minister selbst hat auch nicht die Zeit, sich mit den detailierten Hintergründen der Masse an Themen zu beschäftigen, für die er zuständig ist. Dafür hat er seine Berater - und erster Linie muss er somit mit Leuten umgehen können, sich schnell so tief in Themen einarbeiten, dass er Richtungsentscheidungen fällen kann und natürlich muss er den Willen des Volkes in der jeweiligen Angelegenheit repräsentieren. "Nicht vom Fach" steht dem nicht im Wege (ständiges Wechseln dagegen schon. Aber wenn man sich Niebel anguckt, ist es vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, dass die restlichen Minister durchrotieren, bevor sie zu vielen Freunden einen guten Job verschafft haben)



Nja, dass ein Minister nicht jeden Kleinkram regeln kann, sondern seine Teams hat, sollte klar sein. Jedoch im Finanzministerium sollte der Chef auch aus dem Finanzsektor kommen, um die Kompetenzen der Teams auch einshätzen zu können. Noch ein Beispiel: Als Laie kann man die Arbeit Guttenbergs im Verteidigungsministerium vllt als neu und gelungen ansehen, dass er endlich notwendige Reformen durchdrückt. Rede mal mit Berufssoldaten, vornehmlich Fliegern und die werden dich böse anschauen. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, so werden fertig ausgebildete Flieger (Kosten sind mehr als 5stellig, jedenfalls denke ich das) nicht übernommen aus Geldgründen und andere Misswirtschaft betrieben. Die Verkleinerung am falschen Ende usw. usf.
Ne andere Geschichte war früher mal, dass in Afghanistan veraltete Hubshrauber im Einsätz (gewesen?) wären, deren Wartung auf lange Sicht mehr kostet als neue Maschinen, aber Geld für ne Neuanschaffung sei nicht da (gewesen). Bei aller Liebe zu Fähigkeiten um sich als Laie/Minister in ein Thema einzuarbeiten, es geht doch eher schief als gut. Innenminister Bayerns vs. Computerspiele. Diskutieren lang und breit um Nonsense und gegen Fakten sind die auch noch resistent.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Bei der Gesamtzahl der Straftaten ist die Zahl links tatsächlich höher.
> (könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass es jedesmal als "linke Gewalttat" in die Statistik eingeht, wenn ein randalierender Jugendlicher einen Smart anzündet, aber als "Angelgenheit zwischen Migranten", wenn ein Nazi einen Deutschen "falscher" Hautfarbe erschießt )



Quelle?



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> A) Und willst einen Keks haben ? Wenn die angesprochen fühlst selber schuld !!
> B) Die in Bayern sollte endlich mal so was wie Demokratie kennen lernen. Die Regieren da schon länger als Gaddafi in Libyen früher.
> C) Was ich zur CDU/CSU(FPD gleich mit) gesagt habe ich noch Harmlos zu SAu banden fallen mir noch viel schlimmer Sachen !
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob mir meine lieber Freund Pokerclock gleich wieder paar Punkte rein drückt,wäre ja nix neues.



Erst alle über einen Kamm scheren und wirklich alle einklammern, dann meinen, ein Bayer wäre selber schuld, wenn er sich angesprochen fühlt? Nunja, egal. Kleiner Tipp, die CSU ist unter die 50% gefallen, weil vllt ein paar Stammwähler von deren Politik auch mal betroffen waren.
Und ob dus glaubst oder nicht, die sind demokratisch gewählt worden und es gibt sogar die Wahl.
Noch ne Geschichte zu deren Erfolg: Ein alter Mensch: "Ach, 500€ Studiengebühren für ein Jahr sind doch grad noch akzeptabel." "Es sind 500 pro Semester" Bloß, dass aus 500/Jahr dann mal 1000€ werden, das geht dabei leider unter, weil Semester mit Jahr gleichgesetzt wird. Aber ansonsten wählt man halt, was man schon immer gewählt hat, außer man leidet zu stark drunter, dass man sich mal damit auseinandersetzen müsste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nja, dass ein Minister nicht jeden Kleinkram regeln kann, sondern seine Teams hat, sollte klar sein. Jedoch im Finanzministerium sollte der Chef auch aus dem Finanzsektor kommen, um die Kompetenzen der Teams auch einshätzen zu können. Noch ein Beispiel: Als Laie kann man die Arbeit Guttenbergs im Verteidigungsministerium vllt als neu und gelungen ansehen, dass er endlich notwendige Reformen durchdrückt. Rede mal mit Berufssoldaten, vornehmlich Fliegern und die werden dich böse anschauen. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, so werden fertig ausgebildete Flieger (Kosten sind mehr als 5stellig, jedenfalls denke ich das) nicht übernommen aus Geldgründen und andere Misswirtschaft betrieben.


 
Das ist doch aktuell gut an der jetzigen Regierung zu sehen, wo die Leute einfach in die Ämter gesteckt werden, egal ob sie davon einen Plan haben oder nicht und die Staatssekretäre sind letztendlich auch nur Politiker des Bundes/Landtages, halt welche aus der zweiten Reihe.
Kompetenter sind die auch nicht.
Deswegen machen die Gesetze ja auch nicht sie, sondern die Lobbyverbände.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Aktuell werden Beschlüsse und Gesetze in den jeweiligen Ausschüssen beraten und beschlossen, wobei das Ergebnis dann von der gesamten Partei übernommen werden "muss"*. Soweit ist das ja auch richtig, denn nicht jeder kann alles wissen (ich wiederhole mich), aber eben genau deswegen sollten doch Vertreter/Minister/Ausschussleiter eben nicht zum Beispiel im Präsidium der Deutschen Musikverbände hocken und DANN "zufällig" Gesetze zum Urheberrecht "entwickeln". Und WENN diese dann doch Lobbyarbeit betreiben, sollten die keineswegs in deren Lobbybereich Kompetenzen zugeteilt bekommen.

Ich finde das zum Kotzen.

*Es gibt ja offiziell keinen Fraktionszwang, aber wenn mal einer mal nach seinem Gewissen entscheidet, geht die Suche nach dem Verräter los... hier hätte man mehr erwartet, finde leider den Artikel nicht mehr, wo welche angegangen wurden, weil sie gegen etwas bestimmtes gestimmt hatten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Adam West schrieb:


> Als Ottonormalverbraucher würde ich mich schon an den definitionen anlehnen, welche online zu finden sind:
> 
> Also wenn ein Normalverbraucher wie ich "die Linke" hört und die Def. von "Autonomen" liest, ziehe ich meine Verbindungen und leider tut das der Großteil der Bevölkerung auch. Da die Linke eine links-politische Orientierung hat, ziehen hier natürlich viele Verbindungen.
> 
> und btw. dein Vergleich zwischen CSU und neonationalistischen Terroristen aus Bayern ist stark überzogen, da es hier wirklich 2 absolut unterschiedliche Richtungen betrifft, CSU und hart rechts!



Nö, dieser Vergleich passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.
"die Linke" hat, wie du richtig feststellst, eine links-politische Orientierung. Genau wie die CSU eine rechts-politische Orientierung hat (ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang auch an "es gibt rechts von der Union keinen Platz für weitere demokratische Parteien"). Gewaltbereite links-Autonome haben dagegen eine links-extremistische Orientierung. Genau wie nationalsozialistische Terroristen eine rechts-extremistische Orientierung haben.
Anhängern eines Spektrums fällt es zwar regelmäßig schwer, am anderen Ende noch zwischen Richtung (links/rechts) und Ausprägung (pazifistisch&demokratisch/..._breites Spektrum_.../extremistisch&gewaltbereit) zu unterscheiden, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass diese wichtigen Unterschiede existieren.
Nicht umsonst werden sowohl linke wie rechte gewaltbeeite Extremisten überwiegend für ihre extremistischen Handlungen (Anzünden von Autos bzw. Asylbewerberheimen, Zusammenschlagen der jeweils anderen Fraktion, Bombenbau und Waffenbeschaffung, Pläne für gewaltsame Umstürze) kritisiert. Aber nur in deutlich geringerem Maße für ihre linke bzw. rechte politische Einstellung (Chancengleichheit, Gerechtigkeit bzw. selektive Bevorzung von Deutschen, Etablierung des Hausfrauenideals).
Und nur letztere teilen sie, zumindest oberflächlich, mit den demokratischen Vertretern beider Spektren.




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass die einen nicht direkt bei der Polizei arbeiten, die anderen schon.



Die einen arbeiten genaugneommen gar nicht bei oder auch nur für die Polizei, der Hauptunterschied liegt aber in der Herkunft:
Eingeschleuste Beamte mit (idealerweise) hoher Wertschätzung demokratischer Werte vs. radikale Neonazis, die bereit sind, für Geld ihre Kollegen zu verpfeifen.



> Die FDP meinte letztens, was von deren Programm lernen zu wollen, aber von deren Idee, jeden zu beteiligen habe ich nichts gehört.



Die FDP versucht immer, sich überall ein paar nette Sätze abzugucken, aber dass sie nicht ausgerechnet den einen Aspekt nehmen, dessen einziges Ergebnisse alle lauten "zu ... liegt noch keine Position/Antwort der Partei vor", war wohl klar 




> Jedoch im Finanzministerium sollte der Chef auch aus dem Finanzsektor kommen, um die Kompetenzen der Teams auch einshätzen zu können.



So? Die Finanzen eines Staates folgen aber grundlegend anderen Mechanismen, als die eines Unternehmens (ein Staat kann und muss sich eben nicht gegen Konkurrenten an einem Markt durchsetzen und das Beste für sich selbst rausholen. Sondern er muss über dem Markt stehen und für alle das Beste ermöglichen) - und Leute mit Erfahrung im Staatsfinanzsektor wirst du nur unter Ex-Ministern finden.
Und spätestens beim Familien- oder Außenministerium gibt es gar keine passenden Erfahrungsbereiche mehr.



> Noch ein Beispiel: Als Laie kann man die Arbeit Guttenbergs im Verteidigungsministerium vllt als neu und gelungen ansehen, dass er endlich notwendige Reformen durchdrückt. Rede mal mit Berufssoldaten, vornehmlich Fliegern und die werden dich böse anschauen. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, so werden fertig ausgebildete Flieger (Kosten sind mehr als 5stellig, jedenfalls denke ich das) nicht übernommen aus Geldgründen und andere Misswirtschaft betrieben. Die Verkleinerung am falschen Ende usw. usf.



Da muss ich aber nicht mit Berufssoldaten reden, um diese Fehler zu erkennen. Da kann ich selbst Realo-Pazifisten fragen. Schließlich stammt weder die Idee für eine kleinere Bundeswehr noch für ein Ende des Wehrdienstes von Gutti. Beide sind Jahrzehnte alt, stammen eher aus Bundeswehr-fernen Kreisen und wurden vor allem deswegen bislang nicht umgesetzt, weil eben selbst fachfremde Personen auf Anhieb erkennen, was für enorme Probleme daraus resultieren.
Guttenberg mangelte es somit nicht an Fachwissen, sondern an Sorgfalt und Verantwortungsbewusstsein.



> Ne andere Geschichte war früher mal, dass in Afghanistan veraltete Hubshrauber im Einsätz (gewesen?) wären, deren Wartung auf lange Sicht mehr kostet als neue Maschinen, aber Geld für ne Neuanschaffung sei nicht da (gewesen).



Das ist ein Dauerproblem sämtlicher Behörden, insbesondere der Bundeswehr: Unterhalts- und Anschaffungskosten werden aus verschiedenen Töpfen finanziert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat VW auch jahrelang vollkommen veraltete Motoren an die Bundeswehr geliefert. Die haben zwar 50-100% mehr verbraucht, waren in der Anschaffung aber ein paar Hunderter billiger 
Aber auch hier gilt: Der Fehler ist nicht im geringsten militärspezifisch. Den kann jeder erkennen (und ggf. lösen), der sich ein bißchen mit der Verwaltung beschäftigt. Vermutlich wäre da ausnahmsweise ein BWLer die passende Person gewesen - aber an anderer Stelle braucht man dann vielleicht wieder einen Psychologen (z.B. gepanzerte Einsatzfahrzeuge bei Wiederaufbaumaßnahmen: Es macht einen ganz anderen Eindruck auf die Bevölkerung, ob man mit etwas auffährt, dass wie ein Laster mit dicken Scheiben aussieht -Dingo-, oder mit einem "Panzer ohne Turm" ala BTR). Für den Minister ist wichtig, dass er erkennt, wann er wen fragen sollte und dafür muss er über sehr weite Themengebiete hinweg denken können, nicht in einem Fachbereich verankert sein.



> Bei aller Liebe zu Fähigkeiten um sich als Laie/Minister in ein Thema einzuarbeiten, es geht doch eher schief als gut. Innenminister Bayerns vs. Computerspiele. Diskutieren lang und breit um Nonsense und gegen Fakten sind die auch noch resistent.



Naja. Bei dem Thema sind so ziemlich alle Seiten resistent, blind und uninteressiert an Fakten bzw. deren Gewinnung. 



> Quelle?



Zahlen z.B.:
Politische Straftaten: Linke Gewalttäter schlagen immer häufiger zu - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE
(ich hätte korrekter "Gewalttaten" schreiben sollen. Nimmt man Propaganda&Co rein, sind die Nazis wohl weiterhin die aktiveren. Aber du sprachst ja selbst von Personenschäden)

Die Zuordnung der Autobrandserie in Berlin (die afaik weiterhin fast komplett unaufgeklärt ist und somit imho keine eindeutige politische Motivation erkennen lässt), sollte eigentlich jeder mitbekommen haben. Ebenso wie eine gewisse "Döner"-Mordreihe von Neonazis, die samt und sonders als Kriminalität zwischen Migranten, möglicherweise mit mafiösem Hintergrund, gewertet wurde.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einen arbeiten genaugneommen gar nicht bei oder auch nur für die Polizei, der Hauptunterschied liegt aber in der Herkunft:
> Eingeschleuste Beamte mit (idealerweise) hoher Wertschätzung demokratischer Werte vs. radikale Neonazis, die bereit sind, für Geld ihre Kollegen zu verpfeifen.



Na, V-Männer müssen nicht unbedingt Neonazis mit Geldsorgen sein, sondern können auch einfach aus Überzeugung heraus diese Szene infiltrieren und aufflegen lassen wollen. Welcher Art die Überzeugung ist, ist dabei erstmal egal, außer es geht um eventuell strafrechtliches Verhalten nachher. Aber lassen wir das, denn das hat nichts mit den Auftraggebern zu tun, denn deren Gesinnung hat in der Hinsicht nichts mit den bespitzelten Personen gemein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die FDP versucht immer, sich überall ein paar nette Sätze abzugucken, aber dass sie nicht ausgerechnet den einen Aspekt nehmen, dessen einziges Ergebnisse alle lauten "zu ... liegt noch keine Position/Antwort der Partei vor", war wohl klar



Ja gut, die FDP ist auch eine lustige Partei 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So? Die Finanzen eines Staates folgen aber grundlegend anderen Mechanismen, als die eines Unternehmens (ein Staat kann und muss sich eben nicht gegen Konkurrenten an einem Markt durchsetzen und das Beste für sich selbst rausholen. Sondern er muss über dem Markt stehen und für alle das Beste ermöglichen) - und Leute mit Erfahrung im Staatsfinanzsektor wirst du nur unter Ex-Ministern finden.
> Und spätestens beim Familien- oder Außenministerium gibt es gar keine passenden Erfahrungsbereiche mehr.



Natürlich muss ein Staat wirtschaftlich handeln, nur sind die Fehlkalkulationen etwas langfristiger als bei Unternehmen. Was passieren kann, wenn ein Staat schlecht wirtschaftet und Unfug treibt, sieht man an den Griechen. Gibt da genug negative Beispiele und sogar in der Eurorettung gehen "einzelne" veruntreuend mit den erhaltenden Geldern um...
Gerade im Finanzsektor sollte jmd. Kompetenzen zeigen, wenn es um Haushaltsplanung geht. Manche Projekte sind auch komplett unsinnig, und nur da um Subventionen zu verballern bevor sie verfallen. Sry, aber da bekomm ich bisl a Wut.. Bund der Steuerzahler macht auch immer ne Liste mit Steuerverschwendungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber nicht mit Berufssoldaten reden, um diese Fehler zu erkennen. Da kann ich selbst Realo-Pazifisten fragen. Schließlich stammt weder die Idee für eine kleinere Bundeswehr noch für ein Ende des Wehrdienstes von Gutti. Beide sind Jahrzehnte alt, stammen eher aus Bundeswehr-fernen Kreisen und wurden vor allem deswegen bislang nicht umgesetzt, weil eben selbst fachfremde Personen auf Anhieb erkennen, was für enorme Probleme daraus resultieren.
> Guttenberg mangelte es somit nicht an Fachwissen, sondern an Sorgfalt und Verantwortungsbewusstsein.



Das war jetz aber eine böse Vorlage mit Gutti und kopierter Idee von wegen kleiner Bundeswehr^^
Aber bei der Bundeswehr ging es doch darum, dass Finanzprobleme gelöst werden sollten. Bloß blöd, dass man dann da "spart" und schon gezahlte Gelder (Fliegerausbildung ist ja schweine teuer) nutzlos verschwendet... Einer mit Fachwissen, oder der wenigstens aus den Kreisen kommt,  hätte sich doch im Klaren sein müssen, was intern für Dünnschiss dabei rauskommt.
Das mim Wehrdienst ist auch so eine Sache...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist ein Dauerproblem sämtlicher Behörden, insbesondere der Bundeswehr: Unterhalts- und Anschaffungskosten werden aus verschiedenen Töpfen finanziert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat VW auch jahrelang vollkommen veraltete Motoren an die Bundeswehr geliefert. Die haben zwar 50-100% mehr verbraucht, waren in der Anschaffung aber ein paar Hunderter billiger
> Aber auch hier gilt: Der Fehler ist nicht im geringsten militärspezifisch. Den kann jeder erkennen (und ggf. lösen), der sich ein bißchen mit der Verwaltung beschäftigt. Vermutlich wäre da ausnahmsweise ein BWLer die passende Person gewesen - aber an anderer Stelle braucht man dann vielleicht wieder einen Psychologen (z.B. gepanzerte Einsatzfahrzeuge bei Wiederaufbaumaßnahmen: Es macht einen ganz anderen Eindruck auf die Bevölkerung, ob man mit etwas auffährt, dass wie ein Laster mit dicken Scheiben aussieht -Dingo-, oder mit einem "Panzer ohne Turm" ala BTR). Für den Minister ist wichtig, dass er erkennt, wann er wen fragen sollte und dafür muss er über sehr weite Themengebiete hinweg denken können, nicht in einem Fachbereich verankert sein.



Vllt war meine Forderung zu platt formuliert, aber wenn hier eine Armee finanziert werden muss (und gerade als Staat braucht man keine kurzfristigen, nicht mal unbedingt mittelfristigen "Gewinne" erwirtschaften), dann MUSS man wirtschaftlich rangehen. Die vielgescholtenen BWLer, denen ja immer vorgeworfenwird, maximal kurzfristig, wenn ned bis zum Brett vorm Kopf zu denken, wären fachlich (weil wirtschaftlich ausgebildet) da keine schlechte Alternative, bevor man einfach Anschaffung und Unterhalt trennt oder "vergisst" die langristigen Kosten abzuwägen. Das muss jeder Autokäufer machen, der nicht im Geld schwimmt (ok, muss nicht, aber sollte): Höherer Preis beim Kauf vs. Spritersparnis im Vergleich zum Konkurrenten. Je nach Größe, Komfort und so weiter muss man halt dann noch abwägen, aber gut. Vllt wäre der Hausbau besser als Beispiel: lieber mehr Dämmung und mehr Kosten beim Bau als sich im Winter dumm und dappig heizen.

Wäre sinnvoll, mal nach den Qualifikationen der Minister und Staatssekretäre zu fragen, und nicht Postenschieberei teilweise.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja. Bei dem Thema sind so ziemlich alle Seiten resistent, blind und uninteressiert an Fakten bzw. deren Gewinnung.



Na, ok. schlechtes Beispiel. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zahlen z.B.:
> Politische Straftaten: Linke Gewalttäter schlagen immer häufiger zu - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE
> (ich hätte korrekter "Gewalttaten" schreiben sollen. Nimmt man Propaganda&Co rein, sind die Nazis wohl weiterhin die aktiveren. Aber du sprachst ja selbst von Personenschäden)
> 
> Die Zuordnung der Autobrandserie in Berlin (die afaik weiterhin fast komplett unaufgeklärt ist und somit imho keine eindeutige politische Motivation erkennen lässt), sollte eigentlich jeder mitbekommen haben. Ebenso wie eine gewisse "Döner"-Mordreihe von Neonazis, die samt und sonders als Kriminalität zwischen Migranten, möglicherweise mit mafiösem Hintergrund, gewertet wurde.



Ich sprach von garnichts, ich hab nur nach der Quelle gefragt, weil die Behauptung sich etwas abstrus anhörte. Denn Brandserien von Vollidioten und links-motivierte Gewalttaten müssen nicht im Zusammenhang stehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Natürlich muss ein Staat wirtschaftlich handeln, nur sind die Fehlkalkulationen etwas langfristiger als bei Unternehmen. Was passieren kann, wenn ein Staat schlecht wirtschaftet und Unfug treibt, sieht man an den Griechen.



Wie erwähnt: Wirtschaftlich - ja. Aber nicht nach den Prinzipien der normalen Wirtschaft und die Unterschiede liegen bei weitem nicht nur in der Langfristigkeit. Ein schönes Beispiel sind sowohl Griechenland als auch die von dir erwähnten Subventionen.

Griechenland hatte ein zu hohes Defizit, eine mittelprächtige Wirtschaft und viele mal mehr, mal minder rentable Staatsunternehmen. Die klasssiche BWL-Lösung: Einnahmen steigern, Ausgaben senken. Die Griechenland aufgezwungene Lösung: Einnahmen, d.h. Steuern rauf und (Sozial)Ausgaben runter. Das Ergebniss: Griechenland hat ein noch höheres Defizit, eine zusammengebrochene Wirtschaft und eskalierende soziale Missstände mit all ihren Folgen (z.B. hohe Auswanderungsrate qualifizierter Arbeitskräfte). Und die Unternehmen, die ggf. Geld hätten einbringen können, sind jetzt in privater Hand (die, die keine Chance haben, liegen dem Staat dagegen weiter auf der Tasche).
Aktionen haben nun einmal Folgen und Ziel eines Marktwirtschaftlichen Unternehmens ist, dass die negativen Folgen die anderen und die positiven einen selbst treffen. Wer mit dem gleichen Prinzip an einen Staat herangeht, läuft ins offene Messer, denn wie das Beispiel Griechenland zeigt, ist "der andere" in aller Regel die Gesamtgesellschaft, um deren Wohlergehen sich der Staat eigentlich kümmern sollte. Denn wenn er auf deren Kosten den Staatshaushalt saniert, entzieht er sich leicht seine eigene Grundlage und steht am Ende schlechter da, als zuvor.

Genau umgekehrt sieht es bei Subventionen aus: Die werden oft als 100% Kosten dargestellt, sind sie aber mitnichten. 20% laufen über Märchensteuer direkt zurück an den Staat, den Rest werden (wenn die Subvention vernünftig geplant war...) Unternehmen und deren Angestellten zu einem Großteil auch wieder in die deutsche Wertschöpfungskette stecken, aus der sie irgendwann ebenfalls als Steuereinnahmen zum Staat zurückkehren, bis nur noch ein Bruchteil der Subventionshöhe als reale Kosten übrigbleibt.
Wenn dagegen jemand mit wirtschaftserprobter BWLer-Mentalität an die Sache rangeht, kommt er ggf. auf die Idee, die bislang subventionierte oder gar komplett staatliche bezahlte Aufgabe über die Privatwirtschaft ins Ausland auszusourcen, wo sie "nur die Hälfte" kostet. Eine Hälfte, die dann aber tatsächlich für die deutsche Volkswirtschaft verlorenes Geld darstellt.


Und, um mal wieder den Bogen zum Threadthema zu schlagen:
Das ist dann auch der Grund, warum gerade in der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage linke Theoretiker oder die Grünen immer mehr Gehör finden, während von den Wirtschaftsinsidern der FDP kaum etwas aussichtsreiches kommt. Die jetzigen Probleme bewegen sich einfach auf einem Niveau, das weit über der Handlungsebene von Unternehmen liegt und jemand, der diese Meta-Betrachtung nicht beherrscht (z.B. weil er Jahrzehntelang auf der Unternehmensebene agierte), der ist auch nicht in der Lage, die jetzigen Probleme in den Begriff zu bekommen. Jemand, der seit Jahrzehnten über Gesellschaft und Wirtschaft schwadroniert vermutlich auch nicht - aber nur weil er allgemein keine Ahnung davon hat, wie man Ansätze zu tatäschlichen Handlungen ausarbeitet. Aber seine Ideen sind, trotz fehlender Wirtschaftserfahrung ggf. deutlich besser geeignet, um die offiziell genannten Ziele zu erreichen.




> Wäre sinnvoll, mal nach den Qualifikationen der Minister und Staatssekretäre zu fragen, und nicht Postenschieberei teilweise.



Bei Staatsekretären und tiefer sieht die Sache z.T. schon anders aus. Denn da hat man nicht umsonst mehrere pro Minister, so dass sie, durch unterschiedliche fachliche Ausrichtung, tatsächlich alle relevanten Fachgebiete abdecken. Und eben genau geschickte Einstellung von Kompetenzen - die muss ein Minister beherrschen. Dann setzt er mit etwas Glück auch jemanden, der die Kostenstruktur der Streitkräfte (und einen, der ihre Aufgaben und Methoden kennt) hin, wenn es darum geht, die Kosten der Streitkräfte zu minimieren. Und wenn ein Minister das hinbekommt, dann ist es eigentlich auch egal, wenn er selbst nur bis drei zählen kann.



> Ich sprach von garnichts, ich hab nur nach der Quelle gefragt, weil die Behauptung sich etwas abstrus anhörte. Denn Brandserien von Vollidioten und links-motivierte Gewalttaten müssen nicht im Zusammenhang stehen.


 
Ah, sorry. Das war PEG96. Egal, der Zusammenhang bestand jedenfalls darin, dass es um den Vergleich der Gesamtzahl rechter und linker Taten in Deutschland ging und da kann man knapp festhalten:
- es stehen mehr linke Gewalttaten in der Statistik, als rechte
- es wurden in der Vergangenheit rechte Gewalttaten nicht als solche klassifiziert, sondern Migranten in die Schuhe geschoben
- es werden Taten als links-motiviert klassifiziert, bei denen sowohl Täter als auch Motiv unbekannt sind


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Also, ich persönlich schieße mich bei Subventionen und schwachsinnigen Ausgaben auf Beispiele wie folgt ein: Anschaffungen im Militär, oder auch keine Anschaffungen, egal ob "jetzt" etwas höhere Kosten hättest, aber langfristig deutlich weniger Ausgaben daraus resultieren.

Sprich: Hubschrauber ersetzen kostet JETZT Geld, spart aber langfristig enorm Geld ein.
Sinnlose Subventionen: Für einen dritten Fußballplatz (der bei einer Ortschaft mit 5k Einwohnern, die an einem Fluss liegt), welcher schneller versumpft als du "Geld verballern" sagen kannst (weil er recht niedrig liegt als die bestehenden Plätze), ordentlich Geld abdrücken, DAS sehe ich als sinnlose Subvention.
Oder in Franken die Brücke ins Nichts, weil sie nachher festgestellt ahben, dass die Straße zur Brücke nicht finanzierbar ist.

Genau DA gehört mal angesetzt und ein wirtschaftliches Denken (Geld wo anders investieren) eingeführt. Aber das ist zum Teil nicht einfach aus Jux und Tollerei, sondern liegt am Finazierungssystem und der Vergabemöglichkeit der Gelder.

Das Subventionen per se keineswegs schlecht sind, sondern uU sehr nützlich sei können, steht außer Frage. So kann man auch die einheimischen Unternehmen im Sektor der regenerativen Energieen fördern usw. Aber bei den Komplexen Aufgaben eines Staates muss dennoch wirtschaftlich gehandelt werden. Und eben nicht kurzfristig oder gar mittelfristig erfolgreich, sondern langfristig. Denn hier besteht ja auch der Unterschied zu einem Unternehmen. Ein Staat kann mit bestimmten Einnahmen rechnen, Konkurrenz gibt es nicht usw, dennoch sollten Geldausgaben ohne Sinn einfach nicht stattfinden. Genau dazu zählt auch, dass die Minister Sachverstand besitzen und kein Geld für Internetsperren usw. locker machen, weil es eh idiotisch ist. Hier werden Gesetze formuliert, Konzepte ausgearbeitet usw, nur um irgendwann einzusehen, dass es Geldverschwendung war.

Hätte man hier Sachverstand (Technik, DNS-Server), wäre man nicht auf die Idee gekommen. Oder doch?

Ahja, Autos anzünden ist also "links". Nunja, ich wollte nur die Quelle sehen, um das nachvollziehen zu können.

Um auch wieder mal zum Thema zurückzukehren: Die Beobachtung der Linken mag unter Umständen gerechtfertigt sein, darüber kann ich erstmal nicht urteilen mangels Fakten. Aber in letzter Zeit hatten die weit weniger Konflikte mit der Verfassung als diejenige Partei, deren Gesetze vom Verfassungsgericht gekippt werden...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Quelle?


Gibt nen schönes Beispiel aus Berlin.

annalist » Zum besseren Verständnis der Kategorien “Links” und “Rechts” in der Polizei-Statistik

Und das ist unter Garantie kein einzelfall.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Das ist in der Tat n interessanter Link 


Spoiler



"linke Gewalttat":


> Ca. 30 schwarz gekleidete Personen schlugen auf Gegenstände ein. Auf der Fahrbahn wurden mehrere Warnbaken, ein Verkehrszeichen und eine Absperrschranke festgestellt. Die Personengruppe wurde durch die alarmierten Polizeibeamten nicht mehr angetroffen. Zeugen hatten aus der Gruppe heraus Rufe wie: "Die Ecke gehört denen, die da wohnen! Die Anderen sollen raus!" vernommen.


Merke: Auf Gegenstände einschlagen (es steht nicht mal da, dass es fremde waren) ist eine Gewalttat.
Merke: Sich schwarz kleiden und "Die anderen sollen raus" skandieren ist typisch links.

"linkes, sonstige"


> Der Gesch. ist jüdischen Glaubens, daher kam es vermehrt zu Streitigkeiten mit antisemtischen Inhalt zwischen ihm und dem Besch. arabischer Herkunft.


Merke: Antisemitismus ist typisch links.

"linke Gewalttat"


> Der homosexuelle Gesch. wurde aus homosexuellenfeindlichen Gründen zusammengeschlagen.


Merke: Schwulenfeindlichkeit ist typisch links.



Wenn ichs mir recht überlege...
Ich glaube, das rechtfertigt einen eigenen Thread. Hier ist er:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...es-polizeipraesidiums-berlin.html#post3911535


----------



## Kreisverkehr (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Um nochmal nachzulegen, bzw. Herrman von der CSU: Dieser hatte mit den Äußerungen, Teile der Linken stünden mit der PKK in Verbindung und daher müsse man auh nachrichtendienstlich ermitteln nachgelegt. Desweiteren setzt er die Linke mit der NPD sozusagen gleich und möchte gegen beide vorgehen, wobei aktuell die NPD höchste Priorität "genießt".

Allerdings schießt Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger mal wieder quer und für sie sei ein Verbot der Linken "völlig abwegig".


----------



## zeldafan1 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Der Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach, dass der Verfassungsschutz einfach Blind auf dem rechten Auge ist, und auf dem linken zu aktiv. 

Das große Problem sind eigentlich nicht einmal diese beiden Arten des Extremismus, sondern der sogenannte "Extremismus der Mitte", insbesondere der, bei dem die Bevölkerung dazu neigt, aus Angst vor dem Verlust ihres Status ins Rechtsextreme zu tendieren. Besonders gut zu sehen sind solche Tendenzen bei den Reaktionen auf Herr Sarrazins Buch 2010.
Zudem ist es ein Fehler "linke" und rechte Gewalt auf eine Stufe zu stellen. Hierzu sei ein Artikel nahegelegt, den ich schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet habe:

Debatte um Nazi-Morde: Schafft das Wort Extremismus ab! | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extremismus_der_Mitte


----------



## Icejester (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



zeldafan1 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach, dass der Verfassungsschutz einfach Blind auf dem rechten Auge ist, und auf dem linken zu aktiv.



Meiner Meinung ist es genau andersrum. Bei der ganzen linken Stimmungsmache, die in diesem Land seit rund zwei Jahren allen Ecken und Enden anzutreffen ist, kommt mir nur das kalte Kotzen. Und das scheint so gut wie niemand zu bemerken, was hier läuft. Unser Land ist da auf einem ganz gefährlichen Trip, gegen den sich alles aus der rechten Ecke unfaßbar harmlos ausnimmt.



> Das große Problem sind eigentlich nicht einmal diese beiden Arten des Extremismus, sondern der sogenannte "Extremismus der Mitte", insbesondere der, bei dem die Bevölkerung dazu neigt, aus Angst vor dem Verlust ihres Status ins Rechtsextreme zu tendieren. Besonders gut zu sehen sind solche Tendenzen bei den Reaktionen auf Herr Sarrazins Buch 2010.


 
In den Reaktionen auf das Buch habe ich nur sehr viel künstliche Aufregung und hyperventilierendes Geschreibsel ohne nennenswerten Inhalt wahrgenommen. Ich vermute mal ganz verwegen, daß Du das Buch auch nicht gelesen hast. Denn wenn Du das hättest, wüßtest Du auch, daß Herrn Sarrazin viele Dinge unterstellt wurden, die er niemals dort niedergeschrieben hat. Ist schon seltsam, mit welchem Selbstbewußtstein viele Menschen über Dinge reden, von denen sie nicht den blassesten Schimmer haben...


----------



## sfc (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



Icejester schrieb:


> In den Reaktionen auf das Buch habe ich nur sehr viel künstliche Aufregung und hyperventilierendes Geschreibsel ohne nennenswerten Inhalt wahrgenommen. Ich vermute mal ganz verwegen, daß Du das Buch auch nicht gelesen hast. Denn wenn Du das hättest, wüßtest Du auch, daß Herrn Sarrazin viele Dinge unterstellt wurden, die er niemals dort niedergeschrieben hat. Ist schon seltsam, mit welchem Selbstbewußtstein viele Menschen über Dinge reden, von denen sie nicht den blassesten Schimmer haben...


 
Zum Teil haben ja sogar Journalisten ausführlich über Lesungen von ihm berichtet, ohne selbst anwesend gewesen zu sein. Aber wenn jemand die falsche Meinung hat, kommt es auf so kleine Details ja nicht an ... Ist auf der anderen Seite aber nicht unbedingt anders. Leute wie Lafontaine wurden auch schon mehrfach zum Abschuss freigegeben. Mit seriöser Berichterstattung hat unsere Presselandschaft schon lange nichts mehr am Hut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*

Zum Thema Sarrazin und zum Thema Linke

Wer mehr über letzteren reden möchte, sollte sich vielleicht noch einmal den letzten großen Thread zum Thema angucken und wenn er danach noch der Meinung ist, das er es hinbekommt, hier eine Diskussion zu dem Thema so führen zu können, dass es eine sachliche Diskussion frei von Diskriminierungen, Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen bleibt, dann möge er einen derartigen Thread erstellen.
Aber Offtopic in diesem Thread hat das ganze imho nichts zu suchen, denn bislang endete jeder einzelne Sarrazinthread in einer Schließung - und ich sehe nicht ganz ein, warum dieser Thread hier wegen einem Thema geschlossen werden sollte, mit dem er sich eigentlich gar nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## Icejester (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: CSU-Politiker schließt Parteiverbot der Linken nicht aus*



sfc schrieb:


> Zum Teil haben ja sogar Journalisten ausführlich über Lesungen von ihm berichtet, ohne selbst anwesend gewesen zu sein. Aber wenn jemand die falsche Meinung hat, kommt es auf so kleine Details ja nicht an ... Ist auf der anderen Seite aber nicht unbedingt anders. Leute wie Lafontaine wurden auch schon mehrfach zum Abschuss freigegeben. Mit seriöser Berichterstattung hat unsere Presselandschaft schon lange nichts mehr am Hut.


 
Lafontaine ist tatsächlich ein witziges Stehaufmännchen.

Aber der Punkt mit schlechter Berichterstattung trifft schon zu. Es ist erstaunlich, was man teilweise für Unsinn liest, wenn es um Dinge geht, von denen man was versteht. Das Problem ist, daß man natürlich häufig die Sachverhalte in der Presse glaubt, von denen man eben selbst kaum was weiß. Aber die müssen im Schnitt ja genauso falsch oder voller Halbwahrheiten sein. Und das finde ich keinen sehr schönen Gedanken.


----------

